
New discovery leads to mass produced blood - vezycash
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/science/new-discovery-leads-to-mass-produced-blood/article/488735
======
vezycash
The University of Bristol and NHS Blood and Transplant have jointly developed
a novel method to produce an unlimited supply of red blood cells

